# July 2012 changes



## expatrocks (Jan 16, 2012)

I just read the following article that goes over some changes for July 2012:

Permanent Employer Sponsored Visa Program Changes Announced - Getting Down Under | Getting Down Under

Do we have any more information on the changes than this?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's too early for further information to be available but I'm sure that in a few weeks, immigration will release more information - they normally do right before new rules are introduced.

It's better to keep a look out on DIAC website as that is where official information are published and in addition, you know that the information published will be reliable.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree with Maz, there is so much talk and speculation on the web it's not funny. 
Wait till DIAC releases their information.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

After reading this link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-visas.pdf

It seems it will be good to wait till 1st july 2012 before applying for 175 or 176 visa.

Only one drawback is there if we apply after 1st July 2012, current fees is AUD 2960 after 1st July 2012 it's AUD3695 (cant remember exact amount, but it is around that) 

Good thing is that at least for state they are putting IELTS pass mark to be 6 in all 4 courses. From what I read 176 and 886 visa will be replaced by subclass visa 190, and this visa will allow you to work anywhere in AUstralia unlike now.

The new visa subclass 189 replaces the 175 and 885 visas. It is designed for people seeking an independent (that is non-sponsored or nominated), permanent skilled visa. Applicants will need to be invited to apply, be under 50, have a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the SOL, competent English and pass the points test.

Now not sure for 189 what they mean by competent English, but it seems they will reduce this as well too 6, as for some other visa I read they are even accepting 5 marks for IELTS.

In dilemma, what I should do. 
Because it's a big decision reading the other threads, what if I file application before 1st july 2012, and the changes after 1st July 2012 will affect the processing time of my application. As it is seen in past the new changes does affect the applications filed previously.

Any


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> It's too early for further information to be available but I'm sure that in a few weeks, immigration will release more information - they normally do right before new rules are introduced.
> 
> It's better to keep a look out on DIAC website as that is where official information are published and in addition, you know that the information published will be reliable.


Any idea during 2010 and 2011 around what time the SOL for the next year was released? Did they release it on 30-June in these years?


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Totally agree, plus there is much higher chance that you you will land the job before you come to Australia. Which eliminates the biggest problem most immigrants face, "the local experience". If it was my choice I would definitely wait.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

naoto said:


> Totally agree, plus there is much higher chance that you you will land the job before you come to Australia. Which eliminates the biggest problem most immigrants face, "the local experience". If it was my choice I would definitely wait.



What about New SOL list 2012 ? when is that expected ?

And what is we get assessed for a particular code and then in New SOL List 2012 the job code changes for the same profile.. Remember only the code changes... What will happen? will DIA Still accept the old code or will ACS help out in giving the new code to equivalent to the old code ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> What about New SOL list 2012 ? when is that expected ?


Hi timus,
DId you manage to submit ACS application yet? Are you IELTS ready?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi timus,
> DId you manage to submit ACS application yet? Are you IELTS ready?



Yes ACS application is submitted... IELTS exam 1st week of May...

I see you applied on 23rd April and got case officer allocated the same day ?


And can you provide link to check status of my aplpication .. i too applied on 23rd...


----------



## mimran (Aug 11, 2011)

After reading this link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/gener...sted-visas.pdf

It seems it will be good to wait till 1st july 2012 before applying for 175 or 176 visa.

Only one drawback is there if we apply after 1st July 2012, current fees is AUD 2960 after 1st July 2012 it's AUD3695 (cant remember exact amount, but it is around that) 

Good thing is that at least for state they are putting IELTS pass mark to be 6 in all 4 courses. From what I read 176 and 886 visa will be replaced by subclass visa 190, and this visa will allow you to work anywhere in AUstralia unlike now.

The new visa subclass 189 replaces the 175 and 885 visas. It is designed for people seeking an independent (that is non-sponsored or nominated), permanent skilled visa. Applicants will need to be invited to apply, be under 50, have a suitable skills assessment in a nominated occupation on the SOL, competent English and pass the points test.

Now not sure for 189 what they mean by competent English, but it seems they will reduce this as well too 6, as for some other visa I read they are even accepting 5 marks for IELTS.

In dilemma, what I should do. 
Because it's a big decision reading the other threads, what if I file application before 1st july 2012, and the changes after 1st July 2012 will affect the processing time of my application. As it is seen in past the new changes does affect the applications filed previously.

indian01
****************************************



Still I feel if you are ready with all the documents and points , apply now. Definitely working anywhere is plus on state visa, but what I feel getting visa will be more difficult as there will be a large number of applicants competing for points. 
Yes if you score 5 or 6, you might qualify , but what happens if another person of the same profession has 8. Obviously he will have the advantage.

Also occupations will reach its cap and DIAC wont accept applications, whereas for now you dont have to compete with anyone. If you have 65 you qualify and 99% chances that visa is granted.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Yes ACS application is submitted... IELTS exam 1st week of May...
> 
> I see you applied on 23rd April and got case officer allocated the same day ?
> 
> ...


I just checked my application and CO is allocated... same date...


is it normal to get CO allocated so early ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> What about New SOL list 2012 ? when is that expected ?
> 
> And what is we get assessed for a particular code and then in New SOL List 2012 the job code changes for the same profile.. Remember only the code changes... What will happen? will DIA Still accept the old code or will ACS help out in giving the new code to equivalent to the old code ?




Any replies to this ? Seniors.... ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Any replies to this ? Seniors.... ?


I haven't heard of job code being changed. I guess it will still remain same.


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> I just checked my application and CO is allocated... same date...
> 
> 
> is it normal to get CO allocated so early ?


As per their site, they have mentioned that any ACS applications received after 27th April may or may not get reply before 1st July 2012. Application submitted before 27th Apr will get results before 1st July 2012 for sure. So I guess they are speeding up the process and also I noticed these days people are getting ACS results in 20 days. So seeing all stats and news it seems normal to me.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

K That sounds good...

What do you think is it good to wait and apply ? or before 1st july ?


And when is new SOL list expected ?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

The July 2010 SOL was announced in May 2010. The July 2011 SOL was announced on June 6, 2011. 
Does anyone have any idea if DIAC went on to accept applications right up to 30 June 2010/2011 or there was some cutoff date from which they stopped accepting Applications?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

bangalg said:


> The July 2010 SOL was announced in May 2010. The July 2011 SOL was announced on June 6, 2011.
> Does anyone have any idea if DIAC went on to accept applications right up to 30 June 2010/2011 or there was some cutoff date from which they stopped accepting Applications?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Nice info bangalg ... 

What is your thought ? are you going to file before 1st July or you would prefer to apply after 1st July with new rules? and why ?


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Nice info bangalg ...
> 
> What is your thought ? are you going to file before 1st July or you would prefer to apply after 1st July with new rules? and why ?



Ops.. this was for indian.... 

What is your thought ? are you going to file before 1st July or you would prefer to apply after 1st July with new rules? and why ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> Ops.. this was for indian....
> 
> What is your thought ? are you going to file before 1st July or you would prefer to apply after 1st July with new rules? and why ?


Hi tumus17

Havent thought much about it. Not sure when I will get my ACS result see my this thread

And then have IELTS on 12th May. so IELTS result will be out on 25th May 2012. Then depending on result only can apply for SS (NSW for S/W Engg, also will apply VIc but Vic's result will take over 1 month). If NSW gives result in 4 weeks then 25th Jun 2012 is that date when I can apply to DIAC. 

Don't know what will be the scenario then, if they will be open to accept applications till 25th - 26th June or not and again question of sending hard copies will be there. SO I guess I have too many deciding factors here, so I m inclining towards applying after 1st July 2012 only. As nothing is in my control right now. It never was but looking at dates it is not at all something that I can plan off.

Also I m thinking that why not apply after 1st July as you never know what new rules will be. If DIAC starts giving priority to the application filed after 1st July then it will slow down the processing time of applications filed before 1st July 2012. 

And to me it seems even though how hard I may try I can not file before 1st July 2012. 

I m at 55 points w/o IELTS score 7. So if I have 7 on 12th May's test then may I can think of applying for 175 visa by 1st June 2012. For 176 it seems tough. So wait n watch is my plan for now.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

indian01 said:


> Hi tumus17
> 
> Havent thought much about it. Not sure when I will get my ACS result see my this thread
> 
> ...




K... good luck... and don't worry.. you have tried your best...

I am also appearing on 12th May.... Will you suggest any coaching/training classes for IELTS ? and any tips ?


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

timus17 said:


> K... good luck... and don't worry.. you have tried your best...
> 
> I am also appearing on 12th May.... Will you suggest any coaching/training classes for IELTS ? and any tips ?


Good luck to you too for IELTS. There is 1 thread that sraza have started for IELTS and apart from that the IELTS book that we receive after submitting application I read it and I keep searching videos on youtube and hear those. Ryan English videos are helpful. Nothing much.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Any more info ? on July 2012 changes and its effects


----------



## kitkar (Apr 7, 2012)

My ACS timeline is pretty similar with Indian01. My docs received on the 26th April and currently in the With Assessor stage 4. Initially I was ok to apply after 1 July 2012 because my agent assured me that it may be an advantage as processing times may speed up. Then I realised that maybe they have too many applications in their hands right now they may not have time to get mine done in time for the deadline.
After some thought, I think for those who qualify the 65 points should not wait till after 1 July. Before 1 July we have the 'right' to apply. After 1 July, this 'right' is removed. Why take the risk and subject yourself to uncertainty and competition?
For those who can't make this deadline, then there is no rush and then should focus on getting higher IELTS scores and all the documentations right.

I sat for IELTS on April 21 and got my scores - L:8.5, R:8.5, W:8, S:8. What a relief! I got many useful tips from this forum and even got my essays checked from a forum member who volunteered to help - sandeepraj.
I practised the exams from websites like www.ielts-blog.org to get a rough idea of how well I can perform and what are my weaknesses. 

I discovered I was weak in listening and practised till I can get a good score. I was also weak in the differentiating between 'FALSE' and 'NOT GIVEN'. mbc71 gave good tips on this somewhere in the forum. And finally for the much feared writing test, the key is to keep practising. Most people have problems with the introduction and too much time is spent there trying to start. Once you have started writing, it is much easier to continue. Also, you need to know about the structure of the essays and to write in the right word count within the time limit.

As for speaking, you key is to have opinion about general topics and being able to express yourself naturally. They ask things related to you personally, about your country, some experience in life, what do you think about the changes in society, impact of media, etc. So start reflecting on your life, the things around you and build opinion about the current developments of the world today. There are so many sample questions for you to check if you can talk spontaneously about various topics.


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

indian01 said:


> After reading this link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-visas.pdf
> 
> It seems it will be good to wait till 1st july 2012 before applying for 175 or 176 visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Destination Journey (Sep 23, 2011)

sam_lloyd1881 said:


> indian01 said:
> 
> 
> > After reading this link http://www.immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/pdf/points-tested-visas.pdf
> ...


----------



## sam_lloyd1881 (Jul 1, 2010)

Destination Journey said:


> sam_lloyd1881 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you confirm the source of increase in visa fee plz?
> ...


----------

